# FPS Drops



## sicksLix (Nov 27, 2020)

I've been having this problem lately where i can run high frames while playing games until other players come into play. I've tried confirming it is this problem with hiding players in minecraft and then showing them, visibly less hitches/frame drops when players are hidden. Even in Fortnite with medium/low settings I can get 150-200fps then drop down to 60-90 when I'm fighting one person.

Here are some specs:

144hz monitor, 60 monitor (I've tried using just the 144hz and this did not affect it)
Motherboard: x470 Carbon Gaming Pro
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1070
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600x
RAM: 16GB (XMP enabled)

While I have a feeling this is related to my CPU, I wanted to confirm before considering buying a new one since I'm not a computer expert.

(NOTE: THIS IS NOT A WIFI ISSUE, THIS IS A FPS ISSUE)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Compared to Intel, your CPU is somewhere between typical I5 and I7. You'd have to spend quite a bit to see improvement with AMD and Intel isn't compatible.


----------



## sicksLix (Nov 27, 2020)

Corday said:


> Compared to Intel, your CPU is somewhere between typical I5 and I7. You'd have to spend quite a bit to see improvement with AMD and Intel isn't compatible.


Do you think my CPU is the problem?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Possible, but most of the CPU failure I've seen comes without warning.


----------

